# Warcraft Film: Legendary zeigt VR-Teaser von Sturmwind



## MarcHatke (9. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft Film: Legendary zeigt VR-Teaser von Sturmwind* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft Film: Legendary zeigt VR-Teaser von Sturmwind


----------



## Wamboland (9. Juli 2015)

Schade das es so verwaschen ist, aber der Style passt echt gut und die Art der Präsentation hat was ^^


----------



## Wutruus (9. Juli 2015)

Demo hin oder her: Was hier gezeigt wurde, kann höchstens Aufschluss über den Bereich geben, der für den Film animiert werden muss. Es wird noch nichts Anspruchsvolles gezeigt und auch der Detailgrad (sehr gut am Greif erkennbar) lässt noch stark zu wünschen übrig.
Für erste Eindrücke, selbst wenn es nur um ein einziges Bild geht, hätte ich mir persönlich schon etwas in einer höheren Qualität gewünscht.  Nach dem Cinematic Trailer zu Warlords of Draenor ist das hier selbst für einen Teaser recht unschön.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orzhov (9. Juli 2015)

Inzwischen wurde das Video vom Nutzer entfernt.
Downgrade?


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2015)

[ctecvideo]64195[/ctecvideo]

Warcraft: Unser (absolut inoffizieller Fake-)Trailer zum Warcraft Film


----------



## MadFox80 (10. Juli 2015)

Da Weta Workshop mitmischt, mache ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Sorgen - da wird schon nix verschwommen sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: SDCC 2015, Legendary booth)


----------



## SoulKeeper2k (10. Juli 2015)

Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich Sturmwind doch ein wenig kleiner in Erinnerung ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juli 2015)

Den VR-Trailer gibt's nur für Android und Apple?? Na wundergeil


----------



## Cildis (10. Juli 2015)

MadFox80 schrieb:


> Da Weta Workshop mitmischt, mache ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Sorgen - da wird schon nix verschwommen sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut IMDB ist Weta nicht an den Effekten beteiligt. Jedoch Industrial Light & Magic. Bei denen bin ich aber auch zuversichtlich, dass sie das gut hinbekommen werden.


----------



## MadFox80 (12. Juli 2015)

Blizzard leaked bekanntlich nichts und Weta ist ebenfalls "liptight" - wuerde mich also nicht wundern, wenn sie tatsaechlich die gesamte Ruestung und Waffen stellen.
Ich weiss noch, dass Peter hier eine Flugverbotszone eingerichtet hat, als sie den Hobbit filmten - IMDb ist demnach eventuell nicht auf dem neuesten Stand 

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt!


----------

